# Application Fichiers : Impossible de télécharger un document sans WIFI



## MGDA (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
suis-je le seul à rencontrer ce problème avec mon iPhone. J'ai un abonnement iCloud, tout mes fichiers dans iCloud drive, j'y accède sans soucis quand je suis chez moi sur un réseau WIFI ou avec un partage de connexion. Cependant, si je suis en 4G sur mon iPhone et que je souhaite télécharger un document dans l'application Fichier, ça tourne en boucle et le document ne se télécharge pas. 
Existe-t-il un moyen de corriger cela ? 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Chris K (28 Janvier 2022)

Quelle version d’iOS ? As-tu vérifié si dans « Réglages » -> « Données cellulaires », tu as bien l’option « iCloud Drive » d’activée ?


----------



## MGDA (28 Janvier 2022)

Effectivement, problème résolu, merci !


----------

